# UAE sunrise in HDR



## Professional (May 4, 2010)

Here is one of my best sunrise shot i've taken last year, it was a nice day as i took my family in a trip very early in the morning and tried to reach the eastern area of my country before the sunrise, and we were lucky.


----------



## Provo (May 5, 2010)

I love the colors,this is a really good image :thumbup:


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

Provo said:


> I love the colors,this is a really good image :thumbup:



Thank you very much!
With no much comments i think it is not a good image.


----------



## Brentles (May 5, 2010)

I really love this photo!!  Did you only use Photomatix?...or did you do other work on it in photoshop?

Just love it!! Keep up the fantastic work!!:thumbup:


----------



## digital flower (May 5, 2010)

Looks great. I like the purple and orange.


----------



## Professional (May 5, 2010)

Brentles said:


> I really love this photo!!  Did you only use Photomatix?...or did you do other work on it in photoshop?
> 
> Just love it!! Keep up the fantastic work!!:thumbup:



Thank you very much!

Yes, i used Photomatix and some more adjustments with Photoshop.



digital flower said:


> Looks great. I like the purple and orange.



Thank you very much!


----------



## gregg_UCT (May 7, 2010)

Nice work. You should test out or HDR PhotoStudio software in a free 30-day trial http://www.unifiedcolor.com/download_hdr_photostudio

- Gregg


----------



## Professional (May 7, 2010)

gregg_UCT said:


> Nice work. You should test out or HDR PhotoStudio software in a free 30-day trial Download HDR PhotoStudio
> 
> - Gregg



Thank you very much, Gregg, i will give it a try and see.


----------



## Antarctican (May 7, 2010)

What a lovely shot!  Such beautiful colours, and so nicely processed.  :thumbup:


----------



## Professional (May 7, 2010)

Antarctican said:


> What a lovely shot!  Such beautiful colours, and so nicely processed.  :thumbup:



Thank you very much!


----------



## D-B-J (May 7, 2010)

beautiful colors!


----------



## Professional (May 7, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> beautiful colors!



Thanks!


----------



## Vautrin (May 9, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## Professional (May 9, 2010)

Vautrin said:


> Very nice...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## pezuzaine (May 19, 2010)

WOW! that's PHENOMENAL!


----------



## truzzle (May 23, 2010)

absolutely beautiful, good job


----------



## M.Powell (May 23, 2010)

I love it! HDR is where I'd like to learn towards... of course it'll take me a while to get everything needed (still with beginner everything) but I'll get there


----------



## Bynx (May 23, 2010)

When you post a nice picture and get no comments, just assume it is so beautiful that people are stunned. Actually a lot of people are stunned anyway and dont say a word one way or the other. But your picture is excellent.


----------



## Professional (May 25, 2010)

Thank you very much you all!
Honestly with your comments i encourage myself and do better next times.


----------



## ghpham (May 26, 2010)

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Professional (May 26, 2010)

ghpham said:


> Gorgeous photo!



Thanks!


----------



## Schmidtn' Image (May 27, 2010)

What a great contrast in colors from the back to foreground. It looks like you shot this above clouds. Very good.


----------



## Professional (May 28, 2010)

Schmidtn' Image said:


> What a great contrast in colors from the back to foreground. It looks like you shot this above clouds. Very good.



Thank you very much!


----------



## tommac (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning shot!


----------



## Professional (Jun 6, 2010)

tommac said:


> Stunning shot!



Thank you very much!


----------



## itsoura (Jan 20, 2012)

oh wow. this is nice. we haven't tried hdr


----------



## janok (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the colors, but I would have preferred more texture on the stones. With the blurriness from the water, the picture gives an impression of being out of focus.


----------

